# PS3 - where from & which one?



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Chaps,

I want/need a PS3 now that GTA4 is out, but it has to be compatible with PS2 games as I have a lot. I understand I have to have the 60Gb version - is this correct? Also, will all my PS2 games play on it?

Any suggestions where to get one from?

Cheers


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

There is no backwards compatible ps3 at the moment as the 60gb has been phased out, thers is talk about a ps3 " slim "coming out augustwhich has the features you want , until then there's only the basic 40 gb available


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

There are a few 60 gigers on ebay but you'll pay a premium, I would wait till august and see what the slimline version brings


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

I had this problem in January. 60Giggers were going for £600+ on ebay. In the end I got a 40GB and kept the PS2 hooked up as well


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Cheers chaps - really wanted a PS3 right now but wanted to get rid of PS2 but still wanted to play the games. Never mind, I guess I'll wait


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

madmoggy said:


> I had this problem in January. 60Giggers were going for £600+ on ebay. In the end I got a 40GB and kept the PS2 hooked up as well


Seriously?

My local Asda had one last week, I would imagine that they still do as it's not being advertised on the shelf, £349, it's just sat in the stock room - I went for the 40GB because I didn't think I'd need the extra USB and backwards compat and will bung a proper drive in there I need to, I'll probably only own a few games though so I can't see it being an issue.


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

megaboost said:


> Seriously?
> 
> My local Asda had one last week, I would imagine that they still do as it's not being advertised on the shelf, £349, it's just sat in the stock room - I went for the 40GB because I didn't think I'd need the extra USB and backwards compat and will bung a proper drive in there I need to, I'll probably only own a few games though so I can't see it being an issue.


Oooh now that sounds interesting How did you find out they had some?

Backwards compat is very important to me - I have loads of PS2 games & still want to play them as there aren't that many PS3 games at the moment


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

dave_h said:


> Oooh now that sounds interesting How did you find out they had some?


I went in for milk and got carried away, as the old lady was checking in the back for stock she shouted out "we've got a 40gb and a 60gb one, which do you want" so I got her to price check the 60 in the hope it would be discontinued at £45 or something but sadly it wasn't to be. I was quite shocked they had one though.


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

megaboost said:


> I went in for milk and got carried away, as the old lady was checking in the back for stock she shouted out "we've got a 40gb and a 60gb one, which do you want" so I got her to price check the 60 in the hope it would be discontinued at £45 or something but sadly it wasn't to be. I was quite shocked they had one though.


I'm there in the morning:lol:

Bet the retards at my local Asda don't know what a PS3 is let alone a 40 or a 60gb model


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

I've been tempted to get a PS3 after seing GT5 Prologue running in PC World, but thought I'd wait until they come down a bit more or the full version of GT5 comes out, but now I've made the mistake of playing GTA4 on my mates xbox on the weekend so the urge to buy one has got even stronger, Game are doing them for £329.99 with both GTA4 and GT5 Prologue which is very tempting.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Tesco have the 40gb ps3 with gt5 for £290


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

admg1 said:


> Tesco have the 40gb ps3 with gt5 for £290


Asda are £295, a lot of places seem to be doing better packs with a Bluray DVD or another game for £299 now though


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

wibble said:


> Game are doing them for £329.99 with both GTA4 and GT5 Prologue which is very tempting.





admg1 said:


> Tesco have the 40gb ps3 with gt5 for £290





megaboost said:


> Asda are £295, a lot of places seem to be doing better packs with a Bluray DVD or another game for £299 now though


Got to be the 60Gb one unfortunately I really don't want another box under the TV. There's already an amp, Sky+, DVD & PS2. A PS3 would tip my missus over the edge:lol:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

dave_h said:


> Got to be the 60Gb one unfortunately I really don't want another box under the TV. There's already an amp, Sky+, DVD & PS2. A PS3 would tip my missus over the edge:lol:


Put the ps2 in the bedroom :thumb:


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

admg1 said:


> Put the ps2 in the bedroom :thumb:


Clearly you're single or you haven't met my missus:lol:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

dave_h said:


> Clearly you're single or you haven't met my missus:lol:


I'm not single, i've just got a very understanding missus. Plus it helps that i've got 3 kids


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

I went and bought one last weekend (right before going on holidays for a week )
Went for a 40gb one bundled with GTA and Gran Turismo, unfortunately it also came with I Am Legend on Blueray which I think I may offload on ebay.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

robsonj said:


> There is no backwards compatible ps3 at the moment as the 60gb has been phased out, thers is talk about a ps3 " slim "coming out augustwhich has the features you want , until then there's only the basic 40 gb available


Is that true..thats why ive backed away from the 40G ones no backwards compatabilty...dunno why Sony binned the 60G ones...


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Well I bought the 40Gb one in the end - £320 from Game with GTA4 & GT5. Decided against one of the 60Gb models as I figured what would it be replaced with if it broke....PS2 now sits in a drawer


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Still some good ol games on the PS2....must say im enjoyin GTA4 sooooooooo much..
Loosing hours and hours a day...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

pstevo said:


> Is that true..thats why ive backed away from the 40G ones no backwards compatabilty...dunno why Sony binned the 60G ones...


Cost mate they were losing money hand over fist on each concole sold, they needed cheaper components and Backwards compatibility was the first to go.

TBH I would be happy with a 40gig as lets face it you don't own a ps3 to play ps2 games


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

pstevo said:


> Still some good ol games on the PS2....must say im enjoyin GTA4 sooooooooo much..
> Loosing hours and hours a day...


Exactly why I'm keeping the PS2.

Jury for me is still out on GTA4, but then again I say that on every one until it takes over my life:lol:


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gets better the deeper you go into the game...GTA4
As for it costing more for backwards compatibility..Do you think it was costing Sony that much extra to make the PS3 that way.....
Getting closer to its real cost now anyway...


----------



## Jody (Jun 9, 2007)

GTA4 is an awesome game, its like the rest in the series, takes the first 4 or 5 missions to get into it, but once in its addictive as hell


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

pstevo said:


> must say im enjoyin GTA4 sooooooooo much..
> Loosing hours and hours a day...


Me too!!! Awesome game.........:thumb:


----------



## wibble (Aug 11, 2006)

pstevo said:


> Gets better the deeper you go into the game...GTA4
> As for it costing more for backwards compatibility..Do you think it was costing Sony that much extra to make the PS3 that way.....
> Getting closer to its real cost now anyway...


Apparently the 60gb models had the PS2's processor and graphics chip in them for backwards compatability, at least according to the ps3 page on wikipedia.



pstevo said:


> must say im enjoyin GTA4 sooooooooo much..
> Loosing hours and hours a day...


Same here, I bought GT5 Prologue with it and it's barely got a look in.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I noticed something very subtle with GTA 4 the other day. As you go through the game Nico gets a stronger American accent. Went into my housemates room whilst he was playing the last 5% and I was still only in the first 15%, defo noticeable, but very subtle as he said he didnt realise it had happened until i showed him mine.


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Never noticed that - will have a look later now!!!


----------

